
OpenBSD Desktop in about 30 Minutes - hidden_forest
Finished install yields OpenBSD 6.0, Lumina DE, Firefox, mplayer<p>Install base system
# https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.openbsd.org&#x2F;faq&#x2F;faq4.html<p>### As Root<p># Increase resource limits
vi &#x2F;etc&#x2F;login.conf:<p>:datasize-max=2048M:\<p>:datasize-cur=2048M:\<p># Execute commands as root:<p>vi &#x2F;etc&#x2F;doas.conf:<p>permit nopass username_created_during_install<p># Package mgmt: PKG_PATH and pkg.conf<p># Edit .profile to add package path:<p>export PKG_PATH=http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ftp.OpenBSD.org&#x2F;pub&#x2F;OpenBSD&#x2F;6.0&#x2F;packages&#x2F;amd64&#x2F;<p>vi &#x2F;etc&#x2F;pkg.conf:<p>installpath = http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ftp.OpenBSD.org&#x2F;pub&#x2F;OpenBSD&#x2F;6.0&#x2F;packages&#x2F;amd64&#x2F;<p># Improve disk performance<p>vi &#x2F;etc&#x2F;fstab:<p>Append ”softdep,noatime&quot; to all entries with filesystem type ffs after rw<p>Ex: .... rw,softdep,noatime 1 1<p># Get wireless working w&#x2F; or w&#x2F;o WPA<p># Determine wireless interface name (ex. iwn0) with ifconfig:<p>ifconfig -a<p># Establish wireless w&#x2F; WPA, substituting own interface name:<p>ifconfig iwn0 nwid network_id wpakey password<p>dhclient iwn0<p>#Establish wireless w&#x2F;o WPA, ex: guest network<p>ifconfig iwn0 nwid network_id -wpa<p>dhclient iwn0<p># Make wireless perm:<p>vi &#x2F;etc&#x2F;hostname.iwn0<p>dhcp nwid network_id -wpa # Without WPA<p>dhcp nwid network_id wpakey password # With WPA<p># Reboot<p>reboot<p>### As mortal user<p># Install packages:<p># Ex: pkg_add -v &lt;package&gt;<p># mplayer plays media, esp. YouTube in browser<p>doas pkg_add -v firefox lumina mplayer # Installs Firefox, Lumina DE, and mplayer<p># Start xscreensaver daemon to use Windows-L xlock<p># Activate tap-to-click for trackpad (skip if desktop computer)<p># Configure Lumina DE to invoke with “startx” under own user<p>vi .xinitrc in own directory:<p>synclient TapButton1=1<p>syndaemon -i 1 -d<p>xscreensaver -no-splash &amp;<p>exec Lumina-DE
======
finid
I haven't used OpenBSD in a long time, so this is worth a go.

------
iyn
Can somebody comment on how good/bad is the driver support in the BSD land?
I'm interested specifically in wireless and graphics.

~~~
chrisp_dc
I tried using FreeBSD 11 and XFCE as my development platform.

Good: XFCE worked OOB with Intel graphics outputting displayport to a 2560 x
1080 display.

Bad: Video playback in VLC and FireFox was choppy.

Not sure if the AMD FirePro or AMD Quadro have better support than Intel
graphics. I ended up switching back to Debian.

------
ullarah
Any reason why you chose Lumina over many of the other ones? Just curious.

~~~
peller
Not the author, but from the FAQ[0] it says Lumina was specifically designed
for the needs of TrueOS (aka PC-BSD aka desktop FreeBSD), and "works very well
for the BSD community at large." It also does not require a lot of the
"typical" dependencies found with more Linux-oriented desktop environments
(DBUS, policykit, systemd, etc), thus I imagine making it easier to
build/install on OpenBSD.

[0] [https://lumina-desktop.org/faq/](https://lumina-desktop.org/faq/)

------
vectorEQ
just started playing with OpenBSD. really nice project. Thanks for posting
this, interesting to play around with for sure and get oriented a bit in BSD
land!

------
KiDD
All my servers run FreeBSD so why not!

------
Zelmor
Sure, but why?

